# Shop Works



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

*Introduction*

This blog will be about little stuff that I do to make my experience in the shop a little better. I will post jigs that I make, changes that I make in the organization of the shop, and shop "helpers" - stuff that is not quite a tool and not quite a jig.

I hope you find something here that you like.

Enjoy!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> This blog will be about little stuff that I do to make my experience in the shop a little better. I will post jigs that I make, changes that I make in the organization of the shop, and shop "helpers" - stuff that is not quite a tool and not quite a jig.
> 
> ...


I love blog series!!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> This blog will be about little stuff that I do to make my experience in the shop a little better. I will post jigs that I make, changes that I make in the organization of the shop, and shop "helpers" - stuff that is not quite a tool and not quite a jig.
> 
> ...


Thanks for starting this woodspar. Have you read, this thread?


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> This blog will be about little stuff that I do to make my experience in the shop a little better. I will post jigs that I make, changes that I make in the organization of the shop, and shop "helpers" - stuff that is not quite a tool and not quite a jig.
> 
> ...


Debbie, Thanks for stopping by, come by later for more. Tom, thanks for the link to your Cyber Skill Share thread!


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

*Box Fan Dust Filter*

Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.



There were incorrect measurements in the exploded drawing in the magazine. For example, the top piece was labeled 21.5 inches, when it clearly needed to be 20.5 inches, like the bottom piece.



When I determined that some measurements where reported incorrectly, I gave up on reading the plan in the magazine and I started making some changes to the design. I based the size of the inner components of the wooden frame on the size of the filters.



I also decided to remove the inner fan grid and screw the fan housing to my wood housing. It makes it solid and keeps the fan from falling out.



You slide two 20×20x1 furnace filters in the slot in front of the fan.



I used a fiberglass filter in front of a pleated filter. The pleated filter is not rated as high as I would have liked; there was a filter that claimed micron level filtering. It significantly more expensive than the pleated one I got. I wanted to see how the box fan motor handled the pleated filter to begin with before I spent more on the micron level one.



So far it seems to work pretty well. It is very portable, and the wooden frame makes the fan very strong. The frame also makes the fan extremely stable.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


Great work John. Any dust collector is better than none. Have you noticed a difference since you started using this in your shop? Less dust lying around I bet.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill. Yes, I guess the main thing that I see is the filter is getting covered up with dust.

Right now I am using it on my porch. I am scraping paint. Once I forgot to turn the fan on and I thought - this is kind of dusty - then I realized that I had not turned the fan on! So, I guess it makes some difference.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about making a couple of these just this morning-talk about coincidences! I take it that it's really effective?


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


I think it will be most effective in the case of the first picture where it is right next to the work piece on the workbench.

The design in the magazine called for two of the fiberglass filters. The pleated filter taxes the fan a bit. You perceive a reduction in motor speed.

In my environment (garage shop) I wanted a way to move dust away from my work area. At first I was using a small portable desk fan. This design allows me to keep dust out of the fan and trap some of the dust at the same time.

One needs to consider the ability for the chosen filters to capture particulate. These furnace filters are really not designed for the micron stuff. The micron filters require more power to pull the air through. I will buy a "micron" filter and report back on how the fan handles it.

Of course this is no substitute for adequate dust collection and the use of a breathing mask.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


John,

On the second series of shots, it appears the fan is resting on some MDF with a lot of holes. Is a downdraft table or a series of dog holes?


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


The mdf with the holes is a Festool MFT
indeed the holes are dog holes of a sort…
(ask mr spid-ato man about dat MFT.)


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


Thanks Os!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


Great Idea. What did you use for the fan. I picked up a couple of fans at Walmart and it seems that move very little air. A real reduction from previous versions. That really made the air move.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


Yes, Karson, I think that you may be right, these inexpensive fans are just not that powerful. It does help move the dust away from the work area, though.


----------



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


Did this unit continue to to assist in dust clean-up? Do commercial dust filtration units have any significant advantage?


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


Helps with dust, not a total dust control solution. Recommended for garage Lumberjocks only.


----------



## sluggo (May 5, 2011)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


Hi woodspar,
I just recently joined Lumberjocks and saw your Box Fan Dust Filter which I thought was well designed. My question is which issue of Woodsmith did this plan appear and also might you know of a PDF of this design thats out there? I 'm just getting started in woodworking.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks Bob


----------



## TheUnkownChemist (Aug 21, 2012)

woodspar said:


> *Box Fan Dust Filter*
> 
> Just built this quick project from an article in "Woodsmith" magazine. I made a few changes from the article.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of running the exhaust thru my dyson to get the small stuff.
Stacking 2 fans would increase the flow rate for about $20.


----------

